# Diablo 2 Key verloren / Heft CD



## scarfacebdp (17. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal! 
Ich habe die Forensuche schon benutzt aber finde leider keine Lösung....
Vor ein paar Jahren war in der Pc Games Diablo II auf 3 CD's und mit einer Hilfe-CD dabei. Wollte das jetzt gerade mal installieren doch musste feststellen das die Ausgabe der Pc-Games mitsamt dem CD-Key bei einer Aufräumaktion anscheinend weggeworfen wurde. Habe die Original-CD's noch da und wollte jetzt fragen ob man da irgendwas machen könnte?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

                           scarfacebdp


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2008)

Da es sich dabei um eine vollwertige Diablo2 Version handelt, mit der man auch übers Battle.Net spielen kann, hast du in dem Fall wohl Pech gehabt, da auf jeder CD Hülle ein individueller Key stand.

Es sei denn irgendwer will das eh nicht mehr spielen und gibt dir hier seinen Key.


----------



## scarfacebdp (18. März 2008)

Worrel am 18.03.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sich dabei um eine vollwertige Diablo2 Version handelt, mit der man auch übers Battle.Net spielen kann, hast du in dem Fall wohl Pech gehabt, da auf jeder CD Hülle ein individueller Key stand.
> 
> Es sei denn irgendwer will das eh nicht mehr spielen und gibt dir hier seinen Key.



hmm danke erstmal....aber kann ich mich da nicht an Blizzard wenden?
 

naja zur not kauf ichs mir halt neu, ist ja nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## memphis76 (18. März 2008)

Es gab hier doch damals (als das Heft mit dem Game rauskam) einige Threads - 1. wie man es richtig benutzt und wo alles zu finden ist, und 2. auch, wie man sich verhält, wenn der Key nicht passt (da das doch auch einige Male vorgekommen ist ... oder irre ich mich da? 

Ich müsste da selbst auch nachgucken, weiß auch nicht mehr genau, wie das war, und ob Dir der Thread überhaupt weiterhelfen würde. Mal sehen ... ist auch nur ein einfacher Gedankengang von mir   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Solon25 (18. März 2008)

Im Heft war kein Key, hab es vorliegen. Der muss auf eine der Papierhüllen gewesen sein. Hatte meine CD's damals verschenkt, weil ich es kurz zuvor incl. _LoD_ bei Karstadt zu 10€ geholt hatte


----------



## RR (18. März 2008)

scarfacebdp am 17.03.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal!
> Ich habe die Forensuche schon benutzt aber finde leider keine Lösung....
> Vor ein paar Jahren war in der Pc Games Diablo II auf 3 CD's und mit einer Hilfe-CD dabei. Wollte das jetzt gerade mal installieren doch musste feststellen das die Ausgabe der Pc-Games mitsamt dem CD-Key bei einer Aufräumaktion anscheinend weggeworfen wurde. Habe die Original-CD's noch da und wollte jetzt fragen ob man da irgendwas machen könnte?
> 
> ...




Wie in vielen Fällen kann hier eine E-Mail (nicht O-Mail bitte) an mich Wunder wirken......


----------



## scarfacebdp (18. März 2008)

RR am 18.03.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie in vielen Fällen kann hier eine E-Mail (nicht O-Mail bitte) an mich Wunder wirken......



Sry falls ich gerade irgendwas übersehen habe oder ich ne Lücke in meiner Allgemeinbildung habe aber was ist bitte eine "O-Mail" ?


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (18. März 2008)

scarfacebdp am 18.03.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 18.03.2008 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Organizer-Mail, quasi eine "interne" mail. Kannst du schreiben, wenn du auf das Profil eines Users klickst, dann hast du da eine Option dazu. Hab dir grad eine geschrieben, jetzt siehst du neben deinem Loginnamen ein Brief-Icon als Hinweis, von da aus kannst du die dann lesen.


----------



## marwin756 (18. März 2008)

Keygenerator ? Sind die nich legal , wenn man das game besitzt ? Is ja nichmal no cd oder so .....


----------



## scarfacebdp (18. März 2008)

marwin756 am 18.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Keygenerator ? Sind die nich legal , wenn man das game besitzt ? Is ja nichmal no cd oder so .....




Mhh erstens is mir ein Keygen zu zwielichtig und zweitens glaube ich nicht, dass es dann noch im Battlenet funktionieren würde.

/edit: hab jetzt eine e-Mail an RR geschickt und warte auf das versprochene Wunder


----------



## RR (19. März 2008)

scarfacebdp am 18.03.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 18.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wunder wurde verschickt.


----------



## scarfacebdp (19. März 2008)

RR am 19.03.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> scarfacebdp am 18.03.2008 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das Wunder ist angekommen 
 
  

Danke nochmal an alle Antworten und damit kann der Thread geschlossen werden


----------



## docsnyder08 (19. März 2008)

marwin756 am 18.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Keygenerator ? Sind die nich legal , wenn man das game besitzt ? Is ja nichmal no cd oder so .....


afaik garantiert nicht legal 
der key gehört zu einer lizenz und ist nicht ohne grund einzigartig

wollt trotzdem fast die alte pcg mit diablo raussuchen, aber hat sich ja schon erledigt


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2008)

marwin756 am 18.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Keygenerator ? Sind die nich legal , wenn man das game besitzt ? Is ja nichmal no cd oder so .....


Aber wenn du einen Key "generierst", der dann der eines anderen ist, der das Spiel gekauft hat und jetzt daraufhin nicht spielen kann, weil der Key schon benutzt wird ...


----------



## Granklsohn (22. März 2008)

Auf dieser Seite wirst du wahrscheinlich einen Key finden.

[_http://www.wie-ich-ehrlichen-kaeufern-den-zugang-zum-spiel-klaue.org_]

(würds dann aber nicht online spielen)


----------



## marwin756 (22. März 2008)

Worrel am 19.03.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 18.03.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde nur Probleme bereiten beim Online Modus . Offline nicht .

@Granklsohn : er hat doch schon einen Key.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2008)

Granklsohn am 22.03.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dieser Seite wirst du wahrscheinlich einen Key finden....


Kleiner Tip:
Das hier ist kein Forum für Cracks, Raubkopien & Co. Lies dir bitte die Netiquette durch. (Link ganz unten auf jeder Seite hier)

PS: Du bist hiermit verwarnt.


----------



## fiumpf (22. März 2008)

Worrel am 22.03.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich brauche jemand, der das Potential hat, um mich zu entdecken. Und die Rede ist natürlich von mir: ich habe mich selber entdeckt. Und deshalb verdiene ich einen Nobelpreis." (Kader Loth)


 

Sorry für OT aber mich hats grad weggeschmissen!


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2008)

fiumpf am 22.03.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für OT aber mich hats grad weggeschmissen!


Na dann gibt's doch direkt noch Nachschlag  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzF9KfKLBRI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIhojKw9jyI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OktmWnrKZio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMI1EoO8Q-A


----------



## Dr-Love (22. März 2008)

Worrel am 22.03.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 22.03.2008 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum erinnert mich das erste Video so an das Forumspiel hier?


----------

